# Videos on the use of template guides



## Templatetom (2 Sep 2012)

Here is the list of vidios I have submitted on the use of the guides

You TUBE Videos
http://youtu.be/spD-sW0aDko Routing Hallway Table
http://youtu.be/XSF9yq3DkMY Pedestal top
http://youtu.be/2PToAlFNfN0 Tenon on a mitre
http://youtu.be/Vj_4cVdpkDU New Circle cutting Jig
http://youtu.be/8SBkhkWtZEo Circle cutting Jigs 4 methods
http://youtu.be/ovWZRD2h-RU Elliptical Boxes
http://youtu.be/L00sQ7650PY Small cabinet door
http://youtu.be/wLYVh0-0kTY Routing Mortices
http://youtu.be/F2qoId6kHbQ Tenons Floating
http://youtu.be/o2zyIMStFpU Dining Room chairs PT 1
http://youtu.be/wrqyHIeVIyg Routing Inlays
http://youtu.be/M80IsCijW-4 Rectangular Picture Frame
http://youtu.be/LQ6ClCCx8Ho Rectangular Picture Frame Pt1
http://youtu.be/4s-AUbvrF9I Elliptical Boxes The Lid
http://youtu.be/Ei7iRhMsmTE Hexagonal Column
http://youtu.be/TRVl7ch5fP8 12 Sided clock Pt 2
http://youtu.be/Couy2OQ2yuI Balloon Clock
http://youtu.be/kx6a5uXD-KM Simple Template making
http://youtu.be/3XAkbSra8zY Working with Template Guides sample projects
http://youtu.be/uDS8D_rCpgQ Routing Small Boxes square
http://youtu.be/_JPsZIC3RO0 Super Jig 1 Dove tails
http://youtu.be/IxWqq8eWZAk Finger Joints
http://youtu.be/UMXhzehU_Zk Bridle Joint
http://youtu.be/0_7NkDVn8Bs Raised Panel
http://youtu.be/V9JV4qddMNA Routing Tenons
http://youtu.be/JTgnAjm4ZOY Cabinet Doors
http://youtu.be/PL0-7GUSRdE Heart Shaped Boxes
http://youtu.be/6JOBO9Bryfs completed Jig
http://youtu.be/SiZMl3_SoVM super jig joints
http://youtu.be/BcvTN7NF8TQ Sliding Dovetails
http://youtu.be/YsI-vGRfGxM Inlay Material
http://youtu.be/wrqyHIeVIyg inlay material 1
http://youtu.be/eQJr8M-Pk2g Mortice and tenon part 1
http://youtu.be/_wDq1_1l6_E Small Table Leg 12th Jan 2012


----------



## Splint Eastwood (24 Oct 2012)

Very helpfull Tom, thank you 8) 8)

I've copied most of them via www.keepvid.com/ and saved them to my laptop 8)


----------



## Templatetom (27 Dec 2012)

Splint Eastwood":3be8ty13 said:


> Very helpfull Tom, thank you 8) 8)
> 
> I've copied most of them via http://www.keepvid.com/ and saved them to my laptop 8)


Splint
I would be interested in any results you have using what I have submitted
I am continually designing new projects dailly but it takes quite some time to write about it and take the video and edit it but I will keep on going
Tom


----------



## Templatetom (4 Jan 2013)

I have submitted a few more up on youtube for your interest


----------



## mseries (4 Jan 2013)

Templatetom":6rj9fbsk said:


> I have submitted a few more up on youtube for your interest


Thanks Tom, I'll take a look over the weekend. I'd just like to say that you've inspired me to do more template routing, I intend to make myself a 'MSuper Jig' inspired by and based on your Super Jig.


----------

